# egg sharing / ivf reduction



## infinity (Jun 21, 2006)

hi everyone,

I have been waiting on the NHS waiting list for quite sometime (no information provided what so ever except the list is constantly increasing.) I am now looking into egg sharing due to expenses.

I can not believe that i have never been advised of this option until watching a child against all odds. (sounds unbelievable i know!!)

Personally knowing how heartbreaking and painful infertility is i do like the thought of being able to help somebody achieve what I'm am striving for and now realise how my situation could be worse as i do not require a donor. 

As I am just starting to look into this i was wondering if anyone from experience
can advise me what kind of price reduction is given as a general percentage for ivf or is treatment fully paid.

I was referred to this forum and have found it a great help. Unfortunately it was only this evening so due to this I will now have to wait till Monday before i can get any further information from clinics.

I'm so curious and excited that another opinion is available to me. I would be so grateful if anyone can share there experiences especially if they have used any London clinics.

Thank you everyone for reading this and good luck to you all.


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

infinity

sorry for your troubles hun - the waiting can be awful can't it 

to answer your question on egg/share......it is an option in most clinics if:
you are under 36
you have a FSH of under 8 (this is a blood test on day 3) 
you are free of HIV/Hepatitis b&C/STI's/rubella immune
you have 2 ovaries that work 
you do not have PCOS or have PCOS which is being monitored/treated
you do not have any genetic disease in your family 
to eggshare you must produce at least 8 eggs, if you do not you may be required to stop the treatment or carry on and pay as normal for your treatment that time.

i have not used a london clinic as i live in wales - but i know that London cromwell hosptial runs an egg share programme as does the londons women clinic - www.londonwomensclinic.com/
The other girls will be able to tell you more clinics 

I use londons women clinic in cardiff and IVF is free when you share. the only things you pay for are the drugs £450, HFEA fee £104.50, blood tests (your GP might do them for free - mine did!) and embryo freezing if you get any surplus embryos £250. Icsi if you need is £500. Diffferent clinics charge for different things - so this is just an example depending where you go. lots of girls here have lower charges and some have higher - look around as it varies a lot.

hope this helps to get you started 

ritz.

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

lister fert clinic in london  have a dif look on things....

ages of between 18-35
have a normal fsh below 10
have had normal blood screening(hiv hep b,c, syphillas,haemogogblin,blood grouping,cystic fibro,cmv and chromo studies)
have no personal or family history of inheritable disorders
in a stable relationship
have a bmi of<30

i had my first app in july but my doc took ages in getting a ref letter so my/our bloods werent done untill dec so were waiting for the second hiv which is around 13th march so about 12 wks inbetween bloods and starting.they seem really nice down there but only been a couple of times.look hfea site for address for lister fert hosp

good luck 
hayley


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Hello infinity and welcome over here!

You don't have to wait until Monday to gather info! If you check out the link for the HFEA advanced search on the Peer Support board, you will find many clinics have their own website listed and you can find out their individual criterias and in many cases, their costs.

As Ritz said criteria and price does vary so much from clinic to clinic and your decision on which one to go with (if that's what you decide) is best not made on price alone - you should speak and if possible, visit the clinic to make sure you are comforable with them as this is a very stressful and emotional journey that you will be embarking on with them.

My clinic (not London based) have similar criteria to that already mentioned although mine have a minimum requirement of 6 eggs. If you fail to produce the required number and only produce 1 or 2, you keep them at no cost to yourself. If you produce 3,4 or 5 eggs, you have a choice to either keep them all for yourself or donate them all to the recipient and then have another cycle where you would kep all of the eggs produced for yourself.

As a donor, you will also have counselling particularly to make sure that you are aware of the implications of your donation. Since the law change in April 05, any resulting child will be able to obtain identifying information about you at the age of 18.

My clinic charges for the initial consultation and tests - £230 I think and then the egg share is £500 plus the HFEA levy of £104.50 . They charge extra for drugs required over and above the standard dose and ICSI if needed.

There are some other sources of info that you may find useful - weekend reading:-

There is a section on the HFEA website for donors that has an FAQ section which you may find useful to read through : http://www.hfea.gov.uk/cps/rde/xchg/SID-3F57D79B-7BFDAF9D/hfea/hs.xsl/271.html

They also have a leaflet that might be of help: http://www.hfea.gov.uk/cps/rde/xbcr/SID-3F57D79B-C1906248/hfea/2006-11-08_What_you_need_to_know_about_donating_sperm_eggs_or_embryos.pdf

There is also alot of info on the National Gamete Donation Trust Website: http://www.ngdt.co.uk/welcome-ngdt

I hope that helps!

Lou
X

/links


----------



## archi (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi Infinity,
I am doing egg share with London Womens Clinic in London.Saw consultant on 11 DEC for the first time and starting to downregulate on Monday.They matched me with the recipient fairly quickly.I did most of my tests with nhs.IVF and drugs are free for egg sharer.You only have to pay for HFEA fee and £500 if u r having ICSI.The staff are good there.
Good luck .

Archi


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Just to add to Hayleys post about egg sharing at the lister, you get the actual IVF and drugs for free, BUT still have to pay the hfea fee, ICSI fee, Blastocyst fee, freezing fee (only if you need it)...  so if your lucky enough not to need ICSI or any freezing etc then you only pay £104.50 hfea fee...  Unfortunately you never really know what extras your need until you actually cycle.  I needed everything so my last cycle with egg sharing should have been £2574.50 (going by this years prices) so I didn't really save much by egg sharing (part of the reason why I'm not egg sharing again).  If you know for sure you won't need ICSI it might be worth still looking into though as the Lister is meant to be one of the top London clinics still, it's just a shame that they charge so much for all the extra things.  I have my son from my first attempt but haven't been as lucky since.

Helen xx


----------

